
Why More Minority Founders Should Apply to Y Combinator - endswapper
https://hackernoon.com/why-more-minority-founders-should-apply-to-y-combinator-7e51208ea989#.tl0a8ksmy
======
coldtea
Because founding a company is not about the business idea but one's
minority/majority status?

